# Mail de Lion sous Snow Leopard



## thieu93 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais rebasculer de Lion vers Snow Leopard mais je préfère vraiment de loin l'interface Mail de Lion.
A la sortie de Lion j'avais regardé ce n'était pas possible mais depuis çà à changé?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

thieu93 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A la sortie de Lion j'avais regardé ce n'était pas possible mais depuis çà à changé?
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,

si 





> je souhaiterais rebasculer de Lion vers *Snow Leopard mais je préfère vraiment de loin l'interface Mail de Lion.*


 ... à ta place je ferai l'effort de m'habituer à ce qui me plait, donc dans ton cas à LION


----------



## thieu93 (4 Janvier 2012)

Oui pas le choix dommage, je trouvais plus mature SL et j'avais au moins accès à mon iMac depuis mon disque dur multimédia ...


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi souhaites-tu rebasculer vers SL ?

Peut être que Xondousan a raison, et que cela ne vaut pas la peine de retourner vers Snow Leopard...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

thieu93 a dit:


> Oui pas le choix dommage, je trouvais plus mature SL et j'avais au moins accès à mon iMac depuis mon disque dur multimédia ...



Là je ne sais pas te répondre, mais il doit avoir une solution pour que tu puisses y avoir accès, attend d'avoir d'autres avis  avant de flinguer Lion :love:


----------



## thieu93 (4 Janvier 2012)

Avec l'arrivée de Lion ils ont virer Samba ce qui rend impossible l'accès réseau des Mac depuis un disque dur multimédia :-(


----------



## Rom59 (4 Janvier 2012)

le lion est mort ce soir ...


----------



## Scalounet (4 Janvier 2012)

Pov bête !!


----------

